# shivering in my ten and a half year old golden



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Kinjal said:


> Hi there,
> My ten and a half year old golden had been diagnosed with IBD in January this year. He was put on prednisolone by the vet which he responded really well too and we dropped the dose down to a very low maintenance dose, only ever needing to go up when there was a flair up. Around the end of May I noticed that he would have moments when resting when he could shiver on and off a little. During these moments he was still alert and responsive. If i said his name during the shiver he would pause and look at me like “what?” And then when I wouldn’t say anything he would go back into resting and having the sporadic shivering. In the middle of shivering episodes he would still ask to go out to the toilet, get up and have a drink of water and pause if any noise or someone said something to him. I took a video and shared it with my vet who said that it looked like atypical subtle seizures… im not so sure in my heart though as he’s alert during them. Vet said we can try phenobarbital which we did, initially at 60mg twice a day for two weeks - he didn’t shiver after being on this though was very wobbly on his feet. After two weeks the vet droped the dose by half and the wobbliness went away but after two weeks of a lowered dose we have the same shivering on and off. Dr has advised to go up by half a dose but wanted to ask if anyone had this with their dog?


Also i forgot to mention- when my dog does any of the activities ive mentioned during a shiver session he actually pauses shivering while engaged in something. Usually only comes on when he’s resting. Doesn’t happen when he’s sleeping or engaged in an activity


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Has he been checked for diabetes?


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Goldhill said:


> Has he been checked for diabetes?


We did a blood panel check a couple of months back - not sure if they checked for diabetes, but will check with my vet.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Goldhill said:


> Has he been checked for diabetes?


Actually i just checked through the reports and in March he had a full blood panel work done where glucose levels were normal.


----------



## lbergman (1 mo ago)

wondering how your dog is. My 13 1/2 year old golden does what sounds like the same thing. It's like trembling kind of. Happens pretty frequently and can't figure out why.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi there friend! Unfortunately have not found an answer to the why my dog trembles sometimes on awaking as described in my post. My dog was unfortunately diagnosed with prostate cancer and for the past almost four months has been on chemo as part if palliative care. He’s just on chemo and prednisolone at the moment. i hope you find the answers that you are looking for and that your senior doggo is otherwise well.


----------

